# Pro Viv's Review please?



## pumpkinbob

Hi,

Has anyone used Pro Vivs? There Viv's look a decent price but I want to know if they are any good?

Thanks


----------



## markaveli

Ive emailed them twice regarding their vivs and have never had a reply. I think if they cant be arsed to reply regarding a sale then if you get a problem it will be worse. Im gonna use blue lizard reptiles instead now.


----------



## pumpkinbob

Thanks for the reply, that's a shame as their prices look reasonable. I can't see any reviews online so might give it a miss.


----------



## markaveli

pumpkinbob said:


> Thanks for the reply, that's a shame as their prices look reasonable. I can't see any reviews online so might give it a miss.[/QUOT
> 
> In all fairness to them my wife managed to contact them through facebook and they did reply a few days after my first post. The viv I wanted was £5 cheaper than blue lizard but I don't mind paying the extra as they seem to be well recommended so I will stick with blue lizard.: victory:


----------



## Hootz

Got a 4x2x2 from them, arrived quickly, and the guy (Steve from recollection) was very helpful - couriers were late delivering, emailed him and he phoned back about 10 mins later having chased them - and it turned up about half hour later.

Vivs are pretty decent quality, take two minutes to whack together, use the sticks and camlocks used in flat pack furniture.

I did email him about buying some additional vents, which he answered quickly, but never managed to get hold of them in the end. So may be a bit hit and miss.


----------



## stevendstubbs

Got to be one of the worst run company's I've had the miss fortune of dealing with, don't think they stock the plastic material for the plastic vivs was told a couple of times it was built then it wasnt then they hadnt even got the box to pack it in they must order it in for each viv and the delivery of 4 to 10 day's is now were near think mine got to 17 days before i told them i want my money back, and i had to phone up twice to get that then they sent an echeck so another 7 day's before i got my money back 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonyk

Personally, I think their vivs are the best value for money in the market, especially their new plastic vivs. Yes, there can be a bit of a delay in building the vivs and sending them out, but perhaps that is down to them being a small company getting busy because they are good.


----------



## cubone14

*Pro Vivs*

Just placed my third order yesterday for a flat packed self assembly Woodchip Viv from PV. Just like to say never had a single problem with the last two i bought from them. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet !!! :2thumb:


----------



## Thommy python

I've recently received a 5x3x2 rustic oak viv from them for my glauerti. I have to say it's really well made and everything fits together real snug and the glass was cut perfectly for sliding in and out. Packaging was great too as previously mentioned. I'll be ordering from them again for sure.


----------



## M1chelle

We have had wooden Viv's for ball pythons from Pro Viv's for about 6 years and we have just purchased more (were expanding our collection). They are great quality and easy to assemble


----------

